# My Cat will not/hasnt ever hissed



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

Ive had my cat a good 8 or 9 months now, and i swear ive never heard him hiss.. Even when they(my cat and dog) are wrestling, he will not hiss, but my dog will bark up a storm when they do that..

I think hes just to nice of a cat to hiss at anybody or anything..


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

That's great! I'm under the impression that a hiss is a "back off I'm really really mad" kinda saying anyway. So maybe your kitty is never really really mad!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree, he must be very laid back. Velvet really only hisses once a year at the vet's office. She normally never gets upset enough just around the house to feel the need to hiss.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat Twinkie used to hiss, but not anymore....very rare. Sugar never hissed but one time I brought home one of those oinking pigs that walk around and "oink" and she hissed at that thing like crazy. Surprisingly Twinkie the chicken, didnt hiss..... weird!


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

my cat only has hissed once in his life. it was the first time that he had catnip and he had a scratcher toy with a little feather toy sticking up out of it. he tackled the feather toy and pinned it to the ground and hissed at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 it was great. then he started growling at it really loud!






in any event... i dont think it is out of the ordinary, you just got a chill cat


----------



## seppy55 (Dec 15, 2003)

my male kitten has only hissed once and that was the first time he went to the vet's office. The vet tried to check out his rear end and that got him hissing. He's never hissed since even when I play rough with him or accidentally scare him. He's really more like a dog than a cat from what I've noticed with him always following me and his grunting noises instead of meows.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have only heard my cat Jack hiss at the vacuum cleaner. I have never heard Mia hiss.


----------

